
Ubiquiti Networks Victim of $39M Social Engineering Attack - fridek
http://www.csoonline.com/article/2961066/supply-chain-security/ubiquiti-networks-victim-of-39-million-social-engineering-attack.html
======
nullrouted
Yea....this is why you require a second pair of eyes and upper level
management approval for these type of transfers. No one person should be able
to give away the bank.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
At one startup I was at, the CEO and CFO _both_ needed to sign all checks (his
was before wire transfers were so commonplace), That policy started when the
founders were self-funding the company. It was _their money_ they were
spending.

Prudence gets left behind as companies grow and accept outside money. After a
while, a CEO can decide, basically on his own, to drop $16 billion on a
company with IIRC TTM revenue of about $30 million. Easy come, easy go.

